

Minimal design website gallery - hieuuk
http://www.minimalsites.com/

======
edw519
Those aren't minimal.

This is minimal:

    
    
      -----------------------------------------------------
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      |                                                   |
      | Command>                                          |
      -----------------------------------------------------

~~~
jokermatt999
Try Vimperator (<http://vimperator.org/trac/wiki/Vimperator>).

My Firefox is only a tab bar and a status bar/vimperator command line (I used
Hide Chrome to get rid of the top window bar). It won't make websites more
minimal, but it will make your browser much less obtrusive.

------
moeffju
Honestly, I don't get what makes those minimal. Tumblelogs could be called
minimal, or the original Google search page. If those are minimal, you can
argue that all websites have only the necessary things on them and are thus
minimal. I'm sure you could even try to make that point for, say, Yahoo! or
some other portal ;)

~~~
access_denied
I guess they didn't think enough about the difference between graphic design
an web design.

------
snorkel
Vanity pages are fun.

